# same asm-code is executed less time on WinXp&Linux than on FreeBSD



## v40 (Apr 24, 2009)

i has comp: processor i7 with 8 cores
and WinXP,Linux and FreeBSD on it.

The same asm-code is executed different time on WinXp&Linux than on FreeBSD! :\ Why?
May be i do (not) need point some compiler switches to build FreeBSD core?


----------



## vermaden (Apr 24, 2009)

v40 said:
			
		

> i has comp: processor i7 with 8 cores



Core i7 has only 4 cores ... you just have HTT enabled so you have 8 logical threads.



			
				v40 said:
			
		

> The same asm-code is executed different time on WinXp&Linux than on FreeBSD! :\ Why?



Disable HTT in BIOS and check your results again, also which version of FreeBSD you are using?


----------



## v40 (Apr 24, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Core i7 has only 4 cores ... you just have HTT enabled so you have 8 logical threads.


yes. you are right.


> Disable HTT in BIOS and check your results again, also which version of FreeBSD you are using?


i have tested this. it is no difference.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 24, 2009)

Provide the code that runs slower for you and send a bug here:
http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 24, 2009)

btw how did you measure?


----------

